# The Sharp End



## Travis Silcox (28 Jan 2001)

Has anybody ever read "The Sharp End: A Soldiers Story" by James R. Davis? 

I‘ve only read a little bit of it and it sounded pretty good, a canadian soldier (from recruit to seargeant) tells his storys about rwanda, yugoslavia and someother places

anyways, have you read it, what do you think?


----------



## Argyll_2347 (29 Jan 2001)

Yes! 3 times!

It‘s great! I am reading Fortune‘s Warriors by him right now.

Albainn Gu-Brath


----------



## Tom Barrett (11 Feb 2001)

Roger!  Thought it was a pretty good account of things as they were.  A little bit on the cowboy side though and some of the opinions expressed are open for discussion.  Over all a great book.  If you want to expand on it read.  The Lion, the Fox and the Eagle.


----------



## fusilier (11 Feb 2001)

Well I read this book as well.  It was a good read and gives a fairly good idea of what life is like in the infantry.  However it is a lot different than that, not all of us are in recce platoon.  As much as we wish we were


----------



## Highlander (13 Feb 2001)

I‘m new to the list, but if I can say anything about the Sharp End, it is that it‘s agreat book. All of you know how hard it is to describe the military and the emotions that soldiers get when they are doing their job, I think that Davis has done a really good job of it.


----------



## Doug VT (15 Feb 2001)

Davis is a good story teller, I‘ll give him that.  But don‘t believe everything you read.


----------



## aa (18 Feb 2001)

I would just echo the point that you shouldn‘t believe everything that you read (obviously) and I can definitely say that applies to Jim‘s books.....I‘ll leave it at that.


----------



## meathead (6 Mar 2001)

Aside from the fact that you can not always believe what you read, I think it is great to have a book by a Canadian soldier about a Canadian Soldier. Even though I have never served with the Royal Canadian Regiment or in a recce platoon, being a fellow soldier there are aspects of his career I can relate to and that is the attractive aspect of the book. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## noneck (9 Mar 2001)

I have read both of the books The Sharp End and Fortunes Warriors. I find both of them to be well written and informative.In addition I think that it‘s great to have a Canadian soldier write about modern day soldiering. We need more of these types of educated rank and file soldiers to provide the Canadian public with an accurate portrayal of the profession of arms in Canada.


----------



## brad_dennis (10 Sep 2001)

Just finished re-reading this. After a second read, Davis appears to come across in print as an obnoxious, arrogant, know-it all. Despite this I have heard that he does tell it like it is.

I was wondering if anyone knew him and could give a another perspective on the book. Is it still accurate as it was written in 97 after the airborne disbandment


----------



## Brad Sallows (10 Sep 2001)

"Take it with a rock of salt" is advice I have read elsewhere.

In fact, considering the criticisms to which historians who access many sources are subjected, it should be a no-brainer to read guardedly the musings of any person from their unique subjective POV.


----------



## Maverick (20 Oct 2004)

http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/item.asp?Item=978155054588&Catalog=Books&N=35&Lang=en&Section=books&zxac=1

I just finished reading it and loved it.
Anyone have any thoughts on it? or new him? 
He uses a lot of actual name referances (fact or fiction i dont know) from actual battalions and events etc...

I read this book to become more familiar with situations in the CFs as i am a PteR just entering my BMQ and i found it very informative.


----------



## Born2Fly (20 Oct 2004)

I think I've read that book about 3 times.


I proudly have it on my bookshelf.


I remember the first time I picked it up in a bookstore. I opened it to a random page, and read the first thing that I saw:


"Some people always have trouble shining their boots. I was one of those people."


I bought the book immediately after reading that. I too, was never good at shining my boots.


Excellent, excellent book. I'm never going to join the Infantry, but it's a good read none the less.


----------



## armyrules (19 Mar 2006)

Hey all I've recently purchased The Sharp End by JAmes R. Davies. I LOVE this book it really gives you an u=insight of what the military (army) is like in his point of view. I was just curious if anyone has read it. And for anyone wishing to read it I reccommend it all the way!!


----------



## Cloud Cover (19 Mar 2006)

His last name is Davis, not Davies.

The book is mediocre at best.


----------



## armyrules (19 Mar 2006)

Sorry with the spelling. IS there anything in particular you disliked about the book whiskey601?


----------



## Cloud Cover (19 Mar 2006)

Absolutely nothing. I guess that's why I called it mediocre.


----------



## Patrolman (19 Mar 2006)

I read the book when I was in Bosnia in '99'. A good time filler that's about it. Maybe the story is a bit spoiled when you work with those who knew him. Most did not have much good to say. Besides it is hard to get excited reading about Nato Exercises in Germany.


----------



## yamircr (3 May 2006)

I read the book just recently, thought It was a great book, well written. Actually it brought alot of memories back, because I actually joined and went through training with James Davis. His facts  were correct I was present during some of them actually and brought back some good times and bad. I got a good laugh because he tells a story about myself and another soldier while we were posted in Germany.



Retired SGT 1 RCR


----------



## SigOpDraco (27 Jun 2006)

Finished the book this morning.

Cannot reflect from personal experience, but I thought it was a well written book. To me it was more experience and opinion from a soldier that came from outside of my mostly military family. The last page I thought was particularly motivating.

Hope I can find more like it.


----------



## Thorvald (19 Nov 2006)

Just finished the book as well, enjoyed it immensely due to having read too many similar books but from an American perspective.  It was refreshing to get a Canadian Army view (however myopic).

Thanks the the info about "Fortune's Warriors", I'll grab that one as well.

Are there any other biography style books from other Canadian soldiers?


----------



## Haggis (19 Nov 2006)

Thorvald said:
			
		

> Are there any other biography style books from other Canadian soldiers?



Try "All Tigers No Donkeys" by Kurt Grant.  It's an account of his tour in Bosnia with 1RCR as a Reserve Augmentee back in the early '90's.


----------



## Thorvald (19 Nov 2006)

Perfect!  That was exactly the sort of "style" I was looking for.

Just ordered a copy.

Thanks!


----------

